# P0161 O2 Sensor Bank 2 Sensor 2



## simianfever (Mar 1, 2007)

My wife's 1999 Pathfinder with just over 100k recently had the SES light go on, had Autozone pull the code and it is P0161 - a malfunction with the heater for O2 Sensor in Bank2 Sensor 2.

I'm assuming changing the sensor should solve the problem and wondered how easy a job this is?

I'm fairly technically inclined, although car engines are a new test but having recently bought a SAAB for myself I may need to learn. Anyway I would like to tackle it on my own to keep costs down if at all possible.

Where exactly is it located and how easy is it to change once I order the part?

thanks...


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

The one you will be replacing is on the left bank... the rear heated sensor.

Look at the pipe toward the bottom of the page for the location.

It may be difficult to remove when cold just be careful not to ruin the threads in the bung. 

When installing put anti-seize compound on the threads of the new one... DO NOT get any on the sensor itself.

Good luck.




[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------

